# Anyone **know** Why do some Tivos record wishlists from AD channels and some record f



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

Old Chestnut

Primary channels 1-5 have AD (Audio Description) version as well as the High Def version

Anyone solved the old chestnut???

When wishlists have a choice why doi some Tivos record from AD channels and some Tivos record wishlists from HD channels

I'm wondering whether it's 1TB (old software) vs 1/2 TB (new software)

PS Anyone know why threads are deleted on this forum???


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

jethrouk said:


> PS Anyone know why threads are deleted on this forum???


Like what?

I've just looked through the logs and since September 2011 only 5 threads have been deleted and they were all started as Spam!


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

Like I've seen/read and posted to more than the only 2 threads currently on this board?

I know there has been at least 5 legitimate threads posted on this forum - but everytime I visit there's only about 2-3 new threads

EDIT: Found it - a setting I've never seen before - never used it before - defaults to showing couple threads only


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

jethrouk said:


> PS Anyone know why threads are deleted on this forum ?


The only threads deleted here were those discussing opening up the VM TiVo, and upgrading its hard drive.


jethrouk said:


> When wishlists have a choice why do some Tivos record from AD channels and some Tivos record wishlists from HD channels ?


AIUI wishlists will get a slot wherever they can find it - whether is uses regular / AD / HD channel depends on how busy the scheduler is with other recording SPs/wishlists.

I wish be could filter out channels wihslists operate over, particularly kids channels - but we can't currently do that.

Also, 1TB and 500GB Tivos run the exact same software...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

jethrouk said:


> Like I've seen/read and posted to more than the only 2 threads currently on this board?
> 
> I know there has been at least 5 legitimate threads posted on this forum - but everytime I visit there's only about 2-3 new threads
> 
> EDIT: Found it - a setting I've never seen before - never used it before - defaults to showing couple threads only


The default is by date - so a week, month, year, etc.


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

mikerr said:


> ... whether is uses regular / AD / HD channel depends on how busy the scheduler is with other recording SPs/wishlists.....


nope - whether it records from AD channel or HD channel still takes one tuner and same time

My Tivo (most Tivos from what I can gather) default to recording wishlists on main channels 1-5 from AD channels

Where as other Tivos default to recording from HD channel

Looks like nobody has a clue why this might be


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

jethrouk said:


> Looks like nobody has a clue why this might be


A little playing didn't take too long to see the pattern imerge.


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

OzSat said:


> A little playing didn't take too long to see the pattern imerge.


Not sure what that means

Only know that *nobody* knows the answer to this riddle


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There is a pattern - it may not be what you would expect - but after some playing to see there is a rule.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just out of interest, for those of us who don't really care (ie don't use the auto-record feature much), what is this "rule"?


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

OzSat said:


> There is a pattern - it may not be what you would expect - but after some playing to see there is a rule.


I actually posted this question because I wanted to know the answer - but since you prefer to keep it to yourself I'll unsubscribe from this thread so I'm not wasting anymore time looking at replies


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

cwaring said:


> Just out of interest, for those of us who don't really care (ie don't use the auto-record feature much), what is this "rule"?


You don't auto record wishlists? Whyever not? Its the most useful feature of Tivo IMO.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

OzSat said:


> There is a pattern - it may not be what you would expect - but after some playing to see there is a rule.


Any chance you could let the rest of us in on the secret?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

kmusgrave said:


> You don't auto record wishlists? Whyever not? Its the most useful feature of Tivo IMO.


Indeed, but its partially scuppered by the VM TiVo not allowing you to remove unwanted channels (e.g. a general keyword will pick programmes from kids channels)


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

mikerr said:


> Indeed, but its partially scuppered by the VM TiVo not allowing you to remove unwanted channels (e.g. a general keyword will pick programmes from kids channels)


True. That is annoying. It would be good if you could specify if you want Tv/radio or both as well.


----------

